# iOS Jailbreak Guide icloud



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

I get a serious dilemma. I have an iphone 5 from a friend who sold it to me. He was cant remember the password but everything works find and it doesnt have a password so I can use it whenever I want but I cant add my icloud account. 
There is this program that says it can remove but I have to do factory reset now at first I thought it could just remove it but when it said factory reset I knew that it remove everything. Now I know I risk it not going through and then I'd really be locked out of the since I would really need the password to recover from reset. As much as I'd like to add my account I dont think it'll be worth it if I end up being locked out and cant use the phone. I can use the phone and it's features. It just isnt connected to my icloud. Should I risk it and try to remove the cloud or it's just best to keep it how it is?


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

I need some help in jailbreaking my iphone. I Have an icloud but dont have the password. I can access the phone with no issue but after that I get annoyance with the password. I think if I jailbreak the phone, remove icloud, and after that unjailbreak it. I can start it back to normal. But I need a guide in this.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If your friend accompanies you to an Apple store and records verify his original ownership, then they can "fix' everything, but there will be a charge.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Posts #1 & 2 were merged from separate threads.


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

First of all, there is no apple store here, anywhere. Secondly, friend doesnt remember the password nor email.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Since you use a VPN, where is here? This is a list in the U.S. Apple Retail Store - Store List


----------



## Threesom666 (Sep 5, 2017)

There is no apple store where I'm at. No where near.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

In that case our PW Rules apply:
We will not provide any user with information about the location of websites that assist with the following activities


software pirating
hacking
password crackingkeystroke recording software
We will also not offer advice, assistance or instruction with regard to any of the above activities, illegal or otherwise.


----------

